# high tech update



## krystrans (Jan 14, 2013)

Little remake


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Looking good 

What substrate is that?


----------



## krystrans (Jan 14, 2013)

2 inches of amanos powersand topped with old fluoride as I didn't want to waist $$ on top layer


----------

